# AIO and wire.



## Phillip868 (11/5/16)

Hi, any vendors have a shop in George that stocks the Joyetech AIO and Cubis rba? Also looking for 26awg kanthal or SS wire at the same shop. Please let me know it is rather urgent.

Thanks in advance.


----------

